# possible leak?



## jado08 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi there! So I'm new to the world of Nissan and have no clue about engine work and have been trying to figure out this problem I have. I have a 2004 sentra, I recently noticed there is what looks like oil on the underside of the tube that connects the air filter box to the engine itself( no idea what it's called) . Any advice will help!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that sounds like the air intake tube


----------



## jado08 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes! I can't seem to figure out whats leaking. If anyone has any idea what it could be or has had this problem please lete know.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The PCV valve may not be working properly causing the blow-by gases to deposit oil vapor residue in the intake tube.


----------



## jado08 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks! So I've tried looking for it but I can't seem to find it. Its probably right in front of my face and I just keep missing it. Can anyone tell me where to find the pcv valve? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a 1.8L, the PCV is at the top of the valve cover, near the oil cap.

2004 Nissan Sentra Crankcase Ventilation - NissanPartsDeal.com


----------

